# Gearing Novak GTB/SS13.5



## T2ko (Nov 29, 2006)

Need to know how you guys Gear this baby without thermaling?
I'll be running it in an indoor carpet small track with less turns
Also using rubber tires 

Will this work? 
112t spur
pinion used 29t FDR=8.21
pinion used 30t FDR=7.93
pinion used 35t FDR=6.80
pinion used 36t FDR=6.61
compared results found below link for XRAY 
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/gear_chart/index.html 

I appreciate any input!


----------



## GladwinJay (Jul 19, 2006)

I was told gear it until it comes off at about 150-160*after 5 mins. Anything more than that and you risk thermals and damaging the magnets which have a cure temp of around 175*.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Get a sinster rotor . It's work the money.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It's not very likely that you will thermal with a 13.5 in a racing situation, unless you gear it so high that it is ridiculously slow out of the corners.
I have been running the 13.5 for months now and even when I tried to over-gear it the temp only increased about 8 degrees.
The oval tracks I run on usually require a 2.5 to 2.8 rollout. Based on the gears you suggested in your post, and if you have tires smaller that 2.2" you won't be overgeared.


----------



## coollouie46 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys i need some help on a 13.5 motor gearing right now on my pan car is 116-40 its slow if i went up to a 120 would that make a differents i started running at Allen;s rc track in Rodchester ILL. dont really know the roll out on it my car in slow out of the corners looking for some help on this


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Going to a 120 tooth spur will make it slower yet.
I have not raced at Allens so you need to find out a good roll-out at that track for 13.5.
I'm gonna guess you'll need a rollout around 2.60 - 2.75. That's just a guess though.
With your current gear selection [116-40] and a tire size around 2.2 your rollout is 2.38. That is pretty slow unless you are on a really small track.


----------



## coollouie46 (Dec 20, 2006)

ok il try and find out what size track lay out is wondering if i should stay with 116 gearing with bigger pinion gear im to slow only turning 69 laps slow out of the corners thank you


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

coollouie46 said:


> ok il try and find out what size track lay out is wondering if i should stay with 116 gearing with bigger pinion gear im to slow only turning 69 laps slow out of the corners thank you


I raced at Allen's a lot. You could start rollout at 2.60. 

With a 2.20 dia tire and a 116 spur, you should run a 44 pinion. The car has to be free in the corner though.

Allen's is around 36x76.


----------



## coollouie46 (Dec 20, 2006)

hey thank you very much for the info. that helps me out alot il try that thanks guys


----------

